# Picture Winners : Fishing for a Mission



## Blackwater Taxidermy (Mar 29, 2008)

The fishing for a mission was a huge sucess the two first place winners for big fish goes to Clint Avery the youth division. The Adult big fish winner went to Beau Gautrea who is in the Navy and stationed at Pensacola with 6 1/2 LB. The totalopinion of the day was the fishing was hard.Everyone was luckey that







there was only about one hour of rain.Alot of fishermen using white spinner bates and alot of white plastics.United way would like to thank everyone that made this possible and intends to continue next year with even bigger entertainment.

Rick


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

100some boats i think, we had a limit that went 8.07 and finished 9th. Fishing really wasnt that tough for us but we caught our fish before the rain and after the rain. Didnt get a bite during the rain. We caught 7 keepers and culled twice.


----------

